# Tiffany Legacy Aquamarine ring!



## clanalois

For my quarter century birthday in March, my family gave me a Tiffany Legacy ring with an aquamarine center stone. It is quite possibly the most gorgeous ring I have ever seen besides my T&Co round brilliant engagement ring. The cushion cut makes the aquamarine sparkle like mad, with the depth of the ocean apparent in blue with a hint of green.

The carat size of the stone is 1.77 carats, with 41 diamonds grade G VS2 (like all Tiffany diamond non-solitaires). The largest diamonds float around the aquamarine and then wrap around the front of the band in a gentle slope with smaller diamonds. Unfortunately I could not photograph the diamonds underneath the stone as well as the single diamond on each side of the band -- but I will when I receive the ring after it is resized! I only had fleeting moment to take photos because photo taking is apparently not allowed in the store (but the ring had been purchased already so it was allowed this time).

The band is platinum and detailed with milgrain. It is only slightly heavier than my diamond ring. The two rings are so different, yet they go well together! The Legacy will go on my right hand for my family. 

When I officially receive the ring for my birthday, expect higher quality pictures...but even my quick attempt really showcases the beauty of Legacy and the original 6-prong setting of the engagement ring. The craftsmanship and detail of the Legacy is completely stunning...I was literally blown away.

AHHH I'm so excited and happy!

(btw my engagement ring was very very dirty and I should have gotten it steam cleaned at the store...but they wouldn't have let me take the pics if I had gone back to get it cleaned. Had to seize the opportunity!)

BTW if anybody lives in the Chicago area, I recommend the Old Orchard store. Luba has been my family's SA for about 7 years and she knows me and my family so well...I just love visiting her every time I go to Tiffany. Everybody at the store is great, but the personal attention I receive from Luba is another reason I will always love Tiffany's.


----------



## christie

both of your rings are so beautiful!!


----------



## rainbow_rose

*OMG! Clanalois, that is quite possibly the most stunning ring I have ever seen! Its so beautiful and the colour of the stone is so breathtaking! I have always been a fan of the legacy setting, and your ring just makes me love it even more.*
*Thanks so much for the great pics, and Congrats on such an amazing purchase!*
*xxxRosexxx*


----------



## Faith

Gorgeous gorgeous ring!! Congrats, they look so fab together!


----------



## joolluver

congrats! Very pretty!


----------



## Kitsunegrl

Wow!  That's so beautiful; aquamarine is my birthstone too!


----------



## bullshopper

That ring is so gorgeous.  I love aquamarine, it's my DH's birthstone.  it goes so well with diamonds.


----------



## Jennn

omg both of your rings are gorgeous!


----------



## Kat

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Blue824

That's beautiful! I didn't know that they put non-diamonds in the legacy setting. So pretty, and a great birthday gift for you! Oh, and happy birthday too


----------



## matrixleaf

aquamarine. Gorgeous! Happy Birthday!


----------



## lulilu

Just beautiful.


----------



## Michael

I can't imagine what the next quarter century will bring you


----------



## blew415

Beautiful, simply breathtaking!


----------



## fire_eyed_freak

That is such a beautiful ring! Congrats!


----------



## clanalois

Thank you for all the wonderful comments, everybody!! 

Blu824 - This is a relatively new thing, the colored stones. I think they've only been around for a few months because I had been lusting after the Legacy diamond engagement ring for a few years. It was difficult to choose the Tiffany setting over the Legacy for my e-ring. I was *ecstatic* when the colored stones were set in Legacy, so it's like having my dream come true twice. 

The cut is a cross between asscher and cushion, a really creative mix of brilliant and step cuts. I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## robyn

That ring is gorgeous! 

Happy birthday


----------



## oranGetRee

beautiful rings! sparkly bright and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## x joie

The Tiffany Legacy ring is my DREAM ENGAGEMENT RING. EVER. Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gingerfarm

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!   I saw this ring last year and it's sooooooo pretty!!!  I LOVE aquamarine!  OMG!  OMG!  You are so lucky!  Congrats!  And Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Megs

Big time!!!!


----------



## A-T-G

OMG! I COVET that ring! Congrats!


----------



## lucida

That is a gorgeous ring!  Can your family adopt me ? ! ?


----------



## Lainey

Happy Birthday, Clanalois!  I tried that ring on too and it is GORGEOUS!!!     So happy for you and congrats on a great pair!


----------



## Lola24

What a beautiful aquamarine, my birthstone too!  Now that's they type of stone you only find at great jewelers!  The color is just amazing!


----------



## Chickee

Stunning piece! Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## nextnewface

Wow, that ring is soooo beautiful it's breathtaking   Congratulations, I can't wait to see more pictures!!! ​


----------



## Danica

Jaw dropping** That ring is sooooooo gorgeous! I really love it. just beautiful!


----------



## JoeyJo21

That ring is really TDF  I love your engagment ring too - Happy Birthday


----------



## luckycharm06

that ring is just GORGEOUS...how lucky you are, not just for the beautiful ring, but for a wonderful family!!!


----------



## diana

i love the legacy line, your ring is absolutely stunning!!  congrats!!


----------



## crazy4bags

happy birthday.  what a beautiful ring!


----------



## clanalois

Thanks for the comments, everybody! 

One thing about Legacy...it's amazing to see how many imitations of its design (cushion center, halo setting, pave detailing on band, and milgrain) are now in existence -- but none come close to the original. Except perhaps for the Harry Winston cushion.


----------



## missD

its stunning!

i went to try on the pink sapphire legacy one, it was almost 12,000! i quickly put it down!


----------



## JPLovesPurses

very pretty.  Happy birthday!


----------



## claudette2

How beautiful!  I've admired this setting ever since it came out.  Happy birthday!  The ring looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Eugin

That is a gorgeous ring. I love the color of the stone because it looks so vibrant!


----------



## linzerella83

Absolutely Stunning!!!


----------



## maro888

Beautiful......Congrats


----------



## azaelea

wow i love love love that ring! it's so beautiful and goes so well with your diamond solitaire. you're so lucky to have a family that loves you so much and shows it in such an awesome way.


----------



## cat_inluv

*Beautiful! *


----------



## Glamourette

Love it, congrats!


----------



## Fashionwhore

Oh la la !!!


----------



## ahgi

Omg, what a beautiful ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LV Rawks

Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## luvshopping90

WOW!  That is a gorgeous ring!!  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## just_jill325

that is goooorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Takes my breath away!  I like it better than my Tiffany Legacy diamond ring.


----------



## clanalois

Coldplaylover said:


> Takes my breath away! I like it better than my Tiffany Legacy diamond ring.


 
You're joking right?  Thanks though!


----------



## helpl!!! slush

wow that is AMAZING My bday is soon thats my birthstone but i def wouldnt ever get a ring that $$ but yours is AMAZING I am going to live vicariously thorugh yours

i cant even find it on the website!! they have a dif. aqua ring but its not nearly as nice as that one!
congrads and happy bday!


----------



## secretid

I LOVE your legacy ring and your engagement ring! How many carats is your engagement ring?


----------



## sputnik

beautiful ring.


----------



## karo

Wooow, it's gorgeous. I really love the aquamarine.
Congratulations!


----------



## Sanguar

OMG!!!!  I absolutely love it!  Congrats on such a wonderful present!


----------



## gapaholic13

Gorgeous!!  Congrats!


----------



## ducky112

wow that ring is stunning! My bday just passed...too bad I didn't get a ring like that! Enjoy!


----------



## lv-lover

That is quite possibly the most gorgeous ring I have every seen...thank you for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## iSpot

Such a nice ring!!!!!  I can only say... wear it a lot, it doesn't deserve to stay in the closet!


----------



## emald37

Beautiful ring! Congrats!


----------



## carrie13

stunning! Congrats and Happy Birthday


----------



## lvchanelqueen

wow,it's beautiful!  Congrats!!  I am going to chicago for a wedding in June, maybe I will check out that store too.


----------



## melissa06

both of your rings are gorgeous...but that aquamarine is just stunning!


----------



## tweetie

Love it!!  So pretty!


----------



## aquablueness

wow to your nice aquamarine stone. and tiffany's sighhhh, how beautiful


----------



## Pinkcaviar

I just saw this thread and your Aquamarine is breathtaking! Im usually not a fan of gemstones until I saw your ring! Gorgeous!


----------



## tigerdrago28

That is a beautiful ring, wear it in good health.  Congrats and Happy birthday.


----------



## Gianna

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fortheloveofbags

I am trying to PM you about the Tiffany up-grade question, but I'm having trouble.  I'll keep trying.  Beautiful ring, btw.


----------



## maguses

Wow. Is it rude to ask how much is it? Then I can save up and work towards this!


----------



## x joie

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING. I love this ring. I want it for my own engagement one day. Such a classic, beautiful, classy ring!! LOL I'm basically drooling her, congrats!


----------



## indigo11

Beautiful!!


----------



## simpleplan

clanalois said:


> For my quarter century birthday in March, my family gave me a Tiffany Legacy ring with an aquamarine center stone. It is quite possibly the most gorgeous ring I have ever seen besides my T&Co round brilliant engagement ring. The cushion cut makes the aquamarine sparkle like mad, with the depth of the ocean apparent in blue with a hint of green.
> 
> The carat size of the stone is 1.77 carats, with 41 diamonds grade G VS2 (like all Tiffany diamond non-solitaires). The largest diamonds float around the aquamarine and then wrap around the front of the band in a gentle slope with smaller diamonds. Unfortunately I could not photograph the diamonds underneath the stone as well as the single diamond on each side of the band -- but I will when I receive the ring after it is resized! I only had fleeting moment to take photos because photo taking is apparently not allowed in the store (but the ring had been purchased already so it was allowed this time).
> 
> The band is platinum and detailed with milgrain. It is only slightly heavier than my diamond ring. The two rings are so different, yet they go well together! The Legacy will go on my right hand for my family.
> 
> When I officially receive the ring for my birthday, expect higher quality pictures...but even my quick attempt really showcases the beauty of Legacy and the original 6-prong setting of the engagement ring. The craftsmanship and detail of the Legacy is completely stunning...I was literally blown away.
> 
> AHHH I'm so excited and happy!
> 
> (btw my engagement ring was very very dirty and I should have gotten it steam cleaned at the store...but they wouldn't have let me take the pics if I had gone back to get it cleaned. Had to seize the opportunity!)
> 
> BTW if anybody lives in the Chicago area, I recommend the Old Orchard store. Luba has been my family's SA for about 7 years and she knows me and my family so well...I just love visiting her every time I go to Tiffany. Everybody at the store is great, but the personal attention I receive from Luba is another reason I will always love Tiffany's.


I remember you posted pics of the ring a while back with your wedding pics.


----------



## Leelee

Happy Birthday!  Your ring is beautiful!


----------



## LV Luvr

Love it!!!


----------



## jeslyn

what a pretty color. I love the legacy and all things tiffany!


----------



## chicbabacool

My birthstone is aquamarine too. I'd love to have a ring like this someday!


----------



## lunatwinkle

omg, that is gorgeous! happy belated bday!


----------



## Filifjonka

wow, gorgeus!
can I still get it from Tiffanys -- it is not in the site   what is the price?  I hope you do not consider this question rude....


----------



## digby723

oh wow, it's beautiful!


----------



## sparklemint

Absolutely gorgeous!!  Happy 25th!


----------



## Couturegrl

Very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## Tara one

Filifjonka said:


> wow, gorgeus!
> can I still get it from Tiffanys -- it is not in the site   what is the price?  I hope you do not consider this question rude....



It's such a gorgeous ring! Please tell us!


----------



## yasjencon2

love it!


----------



## margaritaxmix

Beautiful rings, congrats!


----------



## Lanbanan

congratulations on your birthday ring and happy birthday when it comes round.  Its quite stunning!  Great choice!


----------



## laura613

The ring is gorgeous!  So is ur E-ring!!  I am in love with the Tiffany Solitare and hope to be receiving one in the very near future!


----------



## dusty paws

Holy moly, absolutely stunning! One lucky gal - and I love your e-ring too!


----------



## littleblackbag

That is one stunning ring. Lucky lucky you. Happy Birthday


----------



## amnipa

Absolutely stunning...I think this would make a beautiful E-ring!! Gorgeous pics as well.


----------



## alteana

I love this ring. Congratulations, it's just beautiful! 

My husband and I decided to get it for our third anniversary. We were debating different center stones and carat weight (diamond, pink sapphire and aquamarine) and were quite pleasantly suprised by relatively reasonable prices of the aqaumarine legacy setting.

Plus Tiffany's does interest free financing for 6 to 9 months which, I think, is great. Lastly, their service is simply outstanding -- they are No. 1 and totally worth the money.


----------



## gee

love your rings! gorgey!


----------



## monokuro

Those are both stunning rings!!

-jealous-


----------



## guccimamma

stunning. good taste is in your family.


----------



## purse friendly

Absolutely beautiful rings. Love your aquamarine. Stunning


----------



## Cates

love both rings, the color of your legacy ring is TDF


Stunning!!!


----------



## ducky112

wow..i love both your rings.. so pretty


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Gorgeous!!!  There's nothing like the color of quality aquamarine!


----------



## palmerlover

It's so pretty!  That shade of blue is so pretty and looks so good!  Congrats!


----------



## Skipp

beautiful rings!


----------



## Victoria_Regina

Absolutely breath taking beautiful.


----------



## mishaagui

What a beauty! I love the color!


----------



## UWangel143

they're gorgeous!


----------



## MBart

Beautiful! I'm a recent owner of a Aquamarine ring...such a pretty color!


----------



## Nola

Gorgeous, absolutely beautiful


----------



## chaz

Sorry ladies,just had to jump these on a bit,as they are soooooooooooooo gorgeous,they are so worth another look,and I don't think anyone will mind another chance to admire such gorgeous stones again......*sigh*   xxxxx


----------



## kathyinjapan

I love your rings 

Husband has promised me the Legacy Aquamarine ring for one of our anniversaries to come. They're a bit more expensive here in Australia (1.2ct sells for close to US10K) so I'll be buying it elsewhere


----------



## DaynaLouisLoo

wow i'm totally new to Purse Forum but chanced upon it while researching on my beloved Aquamarine Legacy.

I first fell in love with the diamond legacy 3 years ago but obviously I could not afford it... ! so delighted to find tt there are colored stones as well which are still expensive but at least...maybe... could be within reach 

anyhow, I've put it off my mind for 3 years now and settled with a Voile which I love very much as well... but couldn't help but gave the Aquamarine a try at the Singapore Changi Airport Tiffany shop last week... oh gosh... I have to have it now!!! and promised myself to get one as soon as I complete my research to make sure I'm 100% sure!

one of my hesitation is a comment from my girl friend who said its not worth it paying this price for a non diamond... but u know what... its truly one of a kind!!!

At the bookshop today, I read up about the aquamarine stone and its known to be the stone of COURAGE... works for me! I getting it!!!


----------



## azure418

OMG....those rings are TDF!! Sooo pretty


----------



## mineko

that is absolutely GORGEOUS! congrats and happy belated birthday!!


----------



## CoachGirl12

WOW, that ring is stunning... I'd be staring at it all day...


----------



## DearBuddha

Beautiful!!! Aquamarine is my b-stone, too (I was born on St. Patrick's Day). I have quite a few Aq. rings, but nothing this lovely. I hope someday to get a legacy ring with such a dazzling center stone 

Enjoy it.


----------



## fosssamantha

how much did your aquamarine legacy ring cost?


----------



## BellaBoo

Absolutely S-T-U-N-N-I-N-G ! !  You are so lucky!


----------



## may3545

Beaaauuutiful!


----------



## leilani01

Congratulations!  What a stunning ring!


----------



## Phillyfan

Does anyone know price of aquamarine legacy ring?


----------



## sweet8684girl

What a gorgeous set of rings!


----------



## Camper

Gorgeous!

I have been looking for coloured gem lately.


----------



## ChloeSF

I have been obsessed with this ring for a year! I particularly want it because a few years ago I went to Thailand with my mother, where she purchased an INCREDIBLE ring to commemorate the trip.  It was a 2 carat, flawless, emerald-cut aquamarine ring bezel-set in the most beautiful 24k gold I've ever seen.  I was in LOVE with it and wore it every day until I accidentally put it into my 'cheap jewelry' pouch once when flying domestically, and it was stolen.  I was so devastated and combed eBay for months, but it never turned up, and it's pretty irreplaceable.  

So when I saw THIS aquamarine ring in Tiffany a year ago, and just so happened to be with my mom again (getting ideas for my e-ring), we both just melted.  I think she would have even considered getting it as a present if there weren't the small matter of a wedding to finance coming up. . . 

Congratulations on your family giving you such a gorgeous gift!


----------



## Greenstar

Pretty rings

Do you plan on putting the blue ring on the same hand as the diamond ring?

The blue ring would make a nice right hand ring!


----------



## sab_angel

I love that Aquamarine ring


----------



## LaGiaconda

Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## haute_brands

Lurve it!


----------



## Mininana

r we getting high quality SIZED pics? I noticed this thread is years old?


----------



## clanalois

Minana, here you go:
















 I'll throw in my Tiffany & Co. engagement + celebration band set for good measure!


----------



## clanalois

I had it resized down and now I wear it on my 4th finger, right hand most of the time. When I go on vacation, I usually wear it instead of my e-ring.


----------



## invenio

clanalois, would you mind telling me your ring size? i love this ring as well and went to check it out at the tiffany store today. they only had a 1.2 carat available and it looked really tiny and the color and depth was not at all wonderful like yours. even my bf was shocked by how small the ring looked on my hand because i have really small hands!


----------



## mbayliss

Your rings are beautiful!!!


----------



## butterfly36029

oh wow thanks for posting this last set of pics...the ring is so pretty!!!!!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

How breathtaking!!


----------



## LVobsessed415

gorgeous rings. what size rock is your E-ring? looks perfect


----------



## +stePHANie+

wow, those are stunning rings. just beautiful!


----------



## Kim1980

Do you mind me asking how much this ring is? I checked on the Tiffany site but they don't have the the ring in Aqumarine. Thanks!


----------



## chakakhan

That is my favorite Tiffany style -- it looks great on you!


----------



## olialm1

I love that ring. And I live 5 minutes away from the Old Orchard store!


----------

